

CyanogenMod 6.0 built on Froyo released - abraham
http://www.cyanogenmod.com/home/cyanogenmod-6-0

======
tommynazareth
I'm still running CM4 on my G1. Before I buy my next phone a major
consideration will be if Cyanogen supports it.

